# Site General > Rainbow Bridge >  RIP Duncan

## Dianne

I knew this day was coming sooner rather than later. She had gotten slower with age, she was 27, and gone off feed more often and longer than her norm over the past few months. But it seems it was a peaceful passing. She was slowly cruising her cage that morning as I left for the day, nothing out of her norm as she found a comfy spot to spend the day. I found her that evening curled under her heat panel (RIP 11/14/2019). I was fortunate to have my hissy grumpy girl longer than most. ❤️

----------

Bodie (11-22-2019),*Bogertophis* (11-22-2019),Craiga 01453 (11-22-2019),_dakski_ (11-22-2019),_EDR_ (11-25-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (11-22-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (11-22-2019),Gio (11-22-2019),_GoingPostal_ (11-23-2019),_Kam_ (11-23-2019),_Reinz_ (11-22-2019),_richardhind1972_ (11-22-2019),_tttaylorrr_ (11-23-2019),Udon (04-10-2020),_WrongPython_ (11-22-2019)

----------


## Reinz

Sorry for your loss.  :Sad:  

Glad you you were able to enjoy for so long.

----------

_Dianne_ (11-23-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

Sounds like she had a good long life, all in all...27 years is pretty good.  Rest in peace  :Snake:  Duncan.

Sorry for your loss, Dianne

----------

_Dianne_ (11-23-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

So sorry for your loss Diane
27yrs that's a pretty amazing life  he must of had with you

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

_Dianne_ (11-23-2019)

----------


## dakski

RIP Duncan. 

So sorry for your loss Dianne. My deepest condolences to you and my thoughts are with Duncan slithering across the Rainbow Bridge. 

It's never easy losing an animal and I don't remember if you had Duncan the full 27 years, but if I recall, it was a long journey you had together. 

Regardless, may your heart and mind be blessed with many happy memories. Find solace in the fact that Duncan went peacefully and you were an awesome Snarent to Duncan. 

I hate this part about keeping animals. It hurts so much when we lose them, but I know, as I am sure you do, that time helps bring out the happy reminiscences. As the wound of losing an animal heals, the ability to honor them and think of them calmly and fondly, not just fondly, returns. 

I wish you the best in this healing process.

----------

_Dianne_ (11-23-2019),_richardhind1972_ (11-22-2019)

----------


## Gio

That's a good run! 27 years.

You did an excellent job with the care you provided.

Sending you positive vibes and my sympathies.

----------

_Dianne_ (11-23-2019)

----------


## Sonny1318

Sorry to hear of your loss. Its funny how we can get so attached. Godspeed.

----------

_Dianne_ (11-23-2019)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Sending my condolences your way. 27 years is a great life, and I hope you look back fondly at all those years. Huge props to you for having Duncan so long. I'm sure she'll be missed. Rest in Peace, sweet snake.

----------

_Dianne_ (11-23-2019)

----------


## WrongPython

My condolences for your loss, losing an animal is never easy. If you need to talk, I'm here.

 Twenty-seven years is a good, full life for a boa. You did a great job with her. It's heartening to see someone care for their snakes so well and for so long.

Rest in peace, Duncan.

----------

_Dianne_ (11-23-2019)

----------


## Dianne

For those that wondered, I had her for 26 of her 27 years.  An ex-boyfriend bought her because I was into snakes. 🙄 He kept her most of her first year, then gave her to me. Back then we mistakenly thought she was a he. By the time I knew different, I was used to calling her Duncan, so the name stuck. 😁 

She has always been my most talkative grumpy girl. Hissed almost every time I touched her or took her out. That said, she only bit me once or twice and that was in the first couple of years. Im definitely going to miss her.

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-24-2019),_dakski_ (11-23-2019),_richardhind1972_ (11-23-2019)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> For those that wondered, I had her for 26 of her 27 years.  An ex-boyfriend bought her because I was into snakes.  He kept her most of her first year, then gave her to me. Back then we mistakenly thought she was a he. By the time I knew different, I was used to calling her Duncan, so the name stuck.  
> 
> She has always been my most talkative grumpy girl. Hissed almost every time I touched her or took her out. That said, she only bit me once or twice and that was in the first couple of years. Im definitely going to miss her.


the feisty babes always seem to be the ones i dote on the most...it's like you just cant help it.

27 years...that's such a wonderful, fat and comfy life. im happy your journey together was so long and fulfilling. thank you for giving her the most amazing life a pet snake can possibly ask for.

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-24-2019),_Dianne_ (11-23-2019)

----------


## OkamiFlautist

RIP Duncan. So sorry for your loss, Dianne! I'm sure those 26 years with her were great, even with the hissy grumpy personality!

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk

----------

_Dianne_ (11-24-2019)

----------


## 303_enfield

27 years is a great run. I'm sorry you lost a good friend.

----------

_Dianne_ (11-24-2019)

----------


## EDR

So sorry to hear this 27 years is a good run. I just had to put my 20 year old red tail down cause he developed a enlarged heart condition and was slowly withering away. 2019 is a rough year hoping you feel better.

----------

_Dianne_ (11-24-2019)

----------


## jmcrook

So sorry to hear this, Dianne. My condolences. You certainly gave her a great long life


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Dianne_ (11-24-2019)

----------


## Dianne

> So sorry to hear this 27 years is a good run. I just had to put my 20 year old red tail down cause he developed a enlarged heart condition and was slowly withering away. 2019 is a rough year hoping you feel better.


So sorry for your loss. I think its even harder when you have to make the choice for them. 💔 My heart goes out to you for making the best decision for your boa.

----------

_EDR_ (11-25-2019)

----------

